# What Do You Think About Him?



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is Gizmo a 7 year old gelding that I am thinking about adopting.
I do not usually do the adopting thing, but this time I think he is perfect for what I am looking for. I hope to turn him into a child and husband safe horse, but right now I am wanting a horse I can ride 4 to 5 times a week, just a good project (he seems to fit the bill).

I hope to be able to go out and see him sometime this week so that I can get a better look and feel of him, but from these picutres what do yall think?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

He looks like he could use a good home


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I think he's adorable


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

me too!! 
and yes def needs a good home!
i think he will clean up nice.
With a little more weight, muscled up with a little shine and a job.
I am getting excited!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

He has a super kind looking face. He just screams kid horse. PLEASE let us know when you go out to see him


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*oupdate: pictures*



atreyu917 said:


> He has a super kind looking face. He just screams kid horse. PLEASE let us know when you go out to see him



Okay so I went out and looked at the little guy today. Here are the pictures I took, not the best but I almost forgot. Let me know what y'all think about him.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I really like him!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He is super cute. Reminds me of a barrel horse I knew once named Jackson.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

awe- he's cute  i bet he'd make an awesome kids horse, he's really got a sweet look.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's very cute, and it's obvious he's a* boy*. :wink:


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I'm not good at confo stuff, but for some reason I REALLY love his head and neck. He just is very pleasing to the eye


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

His body style reminds me of my mare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I see from his "boy" picture that he's a pretty cool cucumber. His feet look a little beat up. Other than that he looks very nice.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I like him a lot! He looks pretty well put together. I agree his feet look like they could use a little TLC, but that's usually fixable with little fuss and a good farrier 
Good luck! I hope you decide to try him.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Thanks All!! I GOT HIM!!*



myhorsesonador said:


> I really like him!


 me too! 



ShutUpJoe said:


> He is super cute. Reminds me of a barrel horse I knew once named Jackson.


I hope to teach him all the patterns but mostly for a kids horse. 



lovemarcy said:


> awe- he's cute  i bet he'd make an awesome kids horse, he's really got a sweet look.


 that is my same thought and plan 



Speed Racer said:


> He's very cute, and it's obvious he's a* boy*. :wink:


haha yeah his foster home had him double checked and make sure they took it all because he was servicing her mares! but as big of a hoe bag my mare is she will probably love it!



atreyu917 said:


> I'm not good at confo stuff, but for some reason I REALLY love his head and neck. He just is very pleasing to the eye


they had him gelded kinda late so for a short horse (about 14.2) he has that thick stud neck and I love it! 



LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> His body style reminds me of my mare
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


must have a cute mare 



MyBoyPuck said:


> I see from his "boy" picture that he's a pretty cool cucumber. His feet look a little beat up. Other than that he looks very nice.


yeah he def needs some hoof work, all in all i think it is just bad farrier work. really bad flares and not balanced right, my farrier is on his way! 



Rascaholic said:


> I like him a lot! He looks pretty well put together. I agree his feet look like they could use a little TLC, but that's usually fixable with little fuss and a good farrier
> Good luck! I hope you decide to try him.


 thanks! I did not wait to long, I went out and looked at him monday and picked him up tuesday!  I have 30 days to make up my mind, I hope all goes well.



















He and my mare get along very well 
[1st pic Gizmo(left) and Penney(right)]
[2nd pic Penney(left) and Gizmo(right)]


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Pictures aren't showing up!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

atreyu917 said:


> Pictures aren't showing up!


that's odd. I will try again.
p.s. yes I know my mare is a beast!!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

He's adorable, glad you got him


----------



## sophiekennykins (Aug 17, 2011)

He looks gawjuss and adorable. Plus i see he has got good confirmation. He does look like he needs a loveing home so i think he fits the bill perfect  i personally think Re homing rescue horses is a wonderful thing to do.

Hope my answer helps, Sophie xx


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

He looks much better in the pictures that you' ve taken. Talk about photo justice! Congratulations and may you guys have a smooth bonding and training process 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats on getting him, he's so adorable and looks super sweet! Good luck and I hope he works out for you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's adorable! LOVE his head!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!! I am so glad you went and got him  Congrats, hope it works out to be a perfect fit foryou, him, and your mare LOL


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well for any of you who would like to know....
I worked with him yesterday and he is sooooo smart!
I just did a good bit of ground work with him and he responded really well.
I think my favorite thing about him is his calm nature, unlike most horses when they do not understand something they get scared and act a fool he just stops catches his breath and then calmly trys to understand.
God, I am already falling for this little guy


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

He is REALLY cute! Love his face and kind eye!


----------



## ChristophersCanter (Aug 13, 2011)

he is gorgeous! I'm glad he is working out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*His first ride *

I rode him for the first time yesterday and he did very well!
He is such a dead head and he just does not know much.
With more time on his back he will be a very nice little horse.
He is just so sweet and so smart, good minded MUTT horse


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Awwww!! I LOVE him! You probably shouldn't adopt him, though... it'd be a really bad idea... cuz then I coundn't get him  lol

Honestly, I think he's adorable, really nicely put together!!! GOOD find!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

our first ride the other day....for those who love him as much as i already do 

ignore my work partner over to the right...she was my hospital transport in case he went nuts


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

okay well anyone in the area wont him I think I am going to be sending him back........not that there is anything wrong with him just got some news that I may be moving a few hours away and could be there for 2 - 10 years depending on how long this job last (my better halfs -> union job, travels to different locations) so anyways I just don't know if I can deal with leaving my horses all together so I am bringing my mare with me and do not want to get more attached to something that will only make things harder on me in the end

its a shame though  because he is so cute and has so much potential.

putting up more pics just to show him off 










































Located in Middle GA let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

So close....yet so far.

Not to mention I'm broke. Or I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------

